# Small Rough Death Adder



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Biggest I've ever had under my care


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice animal Al! Thats huge.

JM


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice i keep candoia aspera and they look a like i believe they mimic them:2thumb:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

viper boas are said to look like death adders, the tail look like it should be on a different snake!!!:lol2:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

mattsdragons said:


> viper boas are said to look like death adders, the tail look like it should be on a different snake!!!:lol2:


That tail is so thin in comparison to the body, it looks like it has just been stuck on.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

She takes offence to the "stuck on" comment.... :cussing:
Females don't like their tails to be forum foder.

:roll:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Viperkeeper said:


> She takes offence to the "stuck on" comment.... :cussing:
> Females don't like their tails to be forum foder.
> 
> :roll:


 
I don't think anybody should insult Miss Death Adder for her tail.....Al has to deal with her rage! :lol2:


----------

